
Steak Gets Serious Flavor from a Magic Rub - renti
https://www.wsj.com/articles/this-steak-gets-serious-flavor-from-a-magic-rub-11570736738?mod=rsswn
======
ggm
You _must_ declare a nut allergy. Nobody expects steak to come pre dressed
with peanut. Anaphylaxis is not funny, just routinely "kicking up a notch" is
not ok.

People know not to go to a satay joint but if random chefs now do spice rub
with peanut.. oy vey.

